# Witchy music?



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone know of any creepy witchy sounding music?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's all I got, have fun !! 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/tVnvkFqY/Chants-Witches_Incantations-et.html


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Here's all I got, have fun !!
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/tVnvkFqY/Chants-Witches_Incantations-et.html




Awesome!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Got lots more of other stuff too, just depends on what theme sounds / muisc your looking for


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Got lots more of other stuff too, just depends on what theme sounds / muisc your looking for


Ooooo~ Cool.

How about... Haunted mansion, circus/clowns, ghosts-spirits?

I'm having a mixed theme Halloween party... haha.


----------

